# Spam



## grovesy (May 9, 2017)

Is it just me or is anyone else coming across lots of spam(not the meat). I must have reported at least half a dozen in the last two days alone.


----------



## Ljc (May 9, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else coming across lots of spam(not the meat). I must have reported at least half a dozen in the last two days alone.


I'm reporting some most days now.


----------



## grovesy (May 9, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I'm reporting some most days now.


I asked as I wondered if it was just me seeing them.


----------



## Robin (May 9, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I asked as I wondered if it was just me seeing them.


There seem to be a couple every morning. I think Northerner was saying at the last meet that they seem to wait til he's out for a run, then sneak them in!


----------



## grovesy (May 9, 2017)

Oh. 
The last couple of days I have seen them first thing and then differnt ones mid morning.


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2017)

Yeah seen about 4 or 5 since yesterday bloomin boring


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 9, 2017)

Spam post on this forum?  They must be getting removed before I see them.  I did see a couple last month.


----------



## grovesy (May 9, 2017)

They have been appearing frequently over the last few weeks, but seem to have got more frequent the last few days.


----------



## Copepod (May 9, 2017)

I've been dealing with 1 or 2 reports most mornings, when I log on about 07:00. Thanks for reporting - it's quicker than checking all new posts.


----------



## grovesy (May 9, 2017)

Copepod said:


> I've been dealing with 1 or 2 reports most mornings, when I log on about 07:00. Thanks for reporting - it's quicker than checking all new posts.


That is about when I usually log on.
I just thought there seemed to be more of them the last few days.


----------



## Copepod (May 9, 2017)

grovesy said:


> That is about when I usually log on.
> I just thought there seemed to be more of them the last few days.


Exactly - your reports are much appreciated. As are reports by anyone - they really help us mods.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 10, 2017)

7am!  I'm never on that early.


----------



## Sally71 (May 11, 2017)

I've just reported another one!  And I'm not on the internet that early.  I guess if you happen to be on when thy've just posted you might spot one.  I think it has increased lately, I never used to see any at all when we first moved over to the new software, and I've seen a few in the last couple of weeks, not as many as one a day though for me.

Please keep up the good work all you mods, all the ones I've reported recently are gone the next time I look in


----------



## grovesy (May 11, 2017)

I have noticed they seem to cropping up in the middle of the day more frequently.


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2017)

We do seem to have come on to the radar of a particular spammer, or group of spammers, mostly based in Pakistan. I'm actually stopping quite a few from getting past the registration stage, but a few are getting through. Thanks to everyone who spots them and reports them


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2017)

Northerner said:


> We do seem to have come on to the radar of a particular spammer, or group of spammers, mostly based in Pakistan. I'm actually stopping quite a few from getting past the registration stage, but a few are getting through. Thanks to everyone who spots them and reports them


Lovely to see you post Northey x


----------



## grovesy (Dec 24, 2019)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but I seem to be seeing lots of Spam again ! Have reported those I have seen but dont seem to get acknowledgments for reporting any more.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 24, 2019)

I would guess it is just that mods are particularly busy at this time of year with the festive season and will get to the spam when they have time. Well done for reporting it. I think sending an acknowledgement creates extra work that the mods probably don't really need, so I am not sure expecting one is realistic, although I appreciate it may have been the norm in the past. The important thing is that the spam is deleted.


----------



## Robin (Dec 24, 2019)

grovesy said:


> Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but I seem to be seeing lots of Spam again ! Have reported those I have seen but dont seem to get acknowledgments for reporting any more.


I’ve been reporting them too, it does flash up an automatic quick ‘thank you for reporting' at the top of the page when I press the final button. I'm guessing quite a few people report them, and Mods can’t acknowledge them all individually.
The latest batch have obviously been run through Google translate, and the mangled English amuses me!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 24, 2019)

I may have got an acknowledgement, some time ago. Not this year. I report a couple this week. Unless you check on the threads yourself, you've no idea if anything has happened.
If a lot of us report, that could mean more work checking messages & relying.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 26, 2019)

grovesy said:


> Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but I seem to be seeing lots of Spam again ! Have reported those I have seen but dont seem to get acknowledgments for reporting any more.


If it's Spam then you don't get the opportunity to send the acknowledgement in the usual way if the spammer is removed by a moderator using a 'global' option i.e. removing their 'contributions' across the forum in one fell swoop


----------



## Jodee (Dec 26, 2019)

I've not had any or seen any, perhaps I am too late arriving on site to view.  Is this in a DUK private message or posted on the board or both?


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 26, 2019)

Jodee said:


> I've not had any or seen any, perhaps I am too late arriving on site to view.  Is this in a DUK private message or posted on the board or both?


That's because the mods are really good at removing spam quickly!
You may see more of them if you frequent the forum in the wee, small hours - but they can arrive at any time.
A few times lately I have deliberately not reported spam to give more readers a chance to have a laugh at the hilarious translations .....
I did report one today, and there was a 'Thank you for reporting this post' message at the top of the screen - but it was very quick, if I had blinked I would have missed it.  Agree a waste of mods' time to send individual messages, especially as several may report.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 26, 2019)

We don't get that much on here (I think). And it's dealt with (removed altogether) quickly and quietly as far as I can tell.


Jodee said:


> I've not had any or seen any, perhaps I am too late arriving on site to view.  Is this in a DUK private message or posted on the board or both?


When any modding/admining is done, admin tend not to post on the forum about it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 26, 2019)

grovesy said:


> Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but I seem to be seeing lots of Spam again ! Have reported those I have seen but dont seem to get acknowledgments for reporting any more.



Thanks for continuing to report these posts everyone - it really helps!

Once again, over the past few weeks, we have come under a sustained bit of pressure from an organised outfit based in India and while the mods are dealing with them as quickly as we can it really helps us to have them ‘red flagged’ so that we can delete them as soon as one of us logs-on. 

There are a bunch of accounts getting caught in the automated filters too, so it could be worse than it is! 

Apologies for the times when these posts are remaining visible for a few hours. 

We have stopped sending automatic ‘resolution’ messages as there is a problem with the default message which makes it rather confusing. DUK are looking into how to change this and we will send resolution alerts when it is fixed!

Thanks again everyone


----------



## grovesy (Dec 27, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 27, 2019)

just tried to report one now but seems someone beat me to it, this last week or so has been ridiculous for them!
xx


----------



## Ljc (Dec 27, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> just tried to report one now but seems someone beat me to it, this last week or so has been ridiculous for them!
> xx


It has I’ve reported loads myself. I’ve just reported another this morning.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 27, 2019)

Yup. We seem to get targeted at 5.30, then again at 7 and 8, and again at 10-11ish.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 27, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> just tried to report one now but seems someone beat me to it, this last week or so has been ridiculous for them!
> xx


This was why I revived my thread. 
Not as bad as we have had in the past.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 28, 2019)

grovesy said:


> This was why I revived my thread.
> Not as bad as we have had in the past.


Well I've just reported another 2, just a nuisance for everyone xx


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 28, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Yup. We seem to get targeted at 5.30, then again at 7 and 8, and again at 10-11ish.



Appoint someone from other time zones to cover those periods.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 28, 2019)

I wonder whether there is any way to stop new posters from including links in titles and the body of posts for a certain period? Along the lines of being unable to send private messages. Any such links being automatically replaced with something 'suitable but polite' when the post or thread is created.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 28, 2019)

Andy HB said:


> I wonder whether there is any way to stop new posters from including links in titles and the body of posts for a certain period? Along the lines of being unable to send private messages. Any such links being automatically replaced with something 'suitable but polite' when the post or thread is created.



Certainly something we could ask the technical peeps at DUK.


----------



## Docb (Dec 28, 2019)

The one other forum I contribute to simply does not allow URL's in posts and with top spam filtering, spam is a rarity.  

A question. Do the mods simply delete the posts?  I was a moderator on a forum a while ago and deleted spam until I was told off by the site administrator.  That was because he needed to see the posts and feed them as spam into the spam filtering software.  That way, filtering system was continually being improved.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 28, 2019)

Docb said:


> That way, filtering system was continually being improved.



That sounds very handy DocB


----------



## Northerner (Dec 28, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That sounds very handy DocB


I'm pretty sure that our system has a two-way rapport with Stop Forum Spam, but could be wrong!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 28, 2019)

Northerner said:


> I'm pretty sure that our system has a two-way rapport with Stop Forum Spam, but could be wrong!



Yes, and that’s quite effective. It looks like there might be a ‘post content’ filter that could be added too, with an API key. I’ll suggest it to DUK in January.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for all the background work giong on to keep the forum clear.


----------

